# Newmen Advanced 318.40 Carbon Riser Lenker



## weezeewee (13. Januar 2020)

Weiß zufällig jemand ab wann es den zu kaufen gibt? Auf der Hp steht nichts. In der Best of von World of MTB ist er schon drin.


----------



## sugarbiker (4. Februar 2020)

...gelöscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olfe (11. März 2020)

Wie entfernt man am besten die Details vom Lenker? Hat hier jemand bereits Erfahrung? Mir ist das zuviel Text.


----------



## yellow-faggin (12. März 2020)

olfe schrieb:


> Wie entfernt man am besten die Details vom Lenker? Hat hier jemand bereits Erfahrung? Mir ist das zuviel Text.



Wird hier https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/the-dark-knight-ein-weiterer-aufbau-entsteht.864597/ so ab Seite 22 ein bisschen beschrieben...ist aber fast egal welche Marke da der Vorgang immer sehr ähnlich abläuft.


----------



## aibeekey (10. Januar 2021)

Welcher der beiden 318.40 Lenker ist denn der komfortablere?
Advanced oder Evolution SL?

Bin noch nie einen Carbonlenker gefahren, wäre aber neugierig. Gewicht wäre/ist vollkommen egal. Lenker würde auf 760mm gekürzt werden.
Aktuell fahre ich einen Spank Spike 50mm Rise, der mir allerdings recht steif vorkommt.

Einsatzbereich Innsbruck und Umgebung auf einem Nicolai G16, Fahrergewicht knapp 67kg, falls das auch eine Rolle spielt.

Lohnt sich Carbon oder macht sich der Unterschied nur im Gewicht bemerkbar und die Steifigkeit ist gleich? Oder ist der Alu womöglich sogar komfortabler?


----------



## Phil-Joe (12. Januar 2021)

marx. schrieb:


> Welcher der beiden 318.40 Lenker ist denn der komfortablere?
> Advanced oder Evolution SL?
> 
> Bin noch nie einen Carbonlenker gefahren, wäre aber neugierig. Gewicht wäre/ist vollkommen egal. Lenker würde auf 760mm gekürzt werden.
> ...



Im Komfort der beiden wirst du wenig Unterschiede merken, befürchte ich. Preislich wäre der günstigere meine Wahl.

Ja, ein Lenker aus Carbon ist meist komfortabler aber nicht weniger steif. Das bedingt sich einfach meist durch das Material. Die meisten Hersteller legen ihre Komponenten so aus, dass ein Carbonlenker ggü. einem Alu-Lenker mehr Flex hat. Eine Ausnahme scheint hier auch so ein bisschen Spank Vibrocore zu sein, die wohl sehr komfortabel als Alu-Lenker sind, sind aber auch schwerer.

Eine Kombination aus Carbon-Lenker und Reifen mit passendem Luftdruck vorne filtern schon die meisten Mikro-Vibrationen raus, bevor die Federgabel überhaupt aufwacht. Ich persönlich bin auf meinem 26er damals sehr gerne einen Lenker aus Carbon gefahren (die Specialized Eigenmarke) und war sehr zufrieden. Hab damit mal den einen oder anderen kleineren Drop (bis 40/50 cm in Flat) mitgenommen. Keine Probleme.


----------



## aibeekey (13. Januar 2021)

Okay das heißt 
wenn Gewicht egal ist: Newmen Alu Lenker
wenn Gewicht relevant und/oder Geld egal: Newmen Carbon Lenker?

Wenn's so einfach ist, bin ich natürlich auch zufrieden


----------



## Phil-Joe (14. Januar 2021)

Naja ... Ich würde die beiden Alternativen anders zusammen stellen. Voraussetzung: Preis egal.

Alu: Wenn dir Komfort egal ist.
Carbon: Wenn dir Komfort wichtig ist.

Das Gewicht sitzt bei einem Lenker an einer Stelle im System Fahrrad, an dem es vglw. wenig ausmacht. Aber die Komforteigenschaft enorm beeinflusst. Klar, sparst du mit einem gutem Carbon-Lenker mal gerne 100 bis 150 Gramm auf der Waage, je nach Breite evtl. sogar noch mehr. Allerdings bringen dir beim Fahrverhalten schon 100 Gramm weniger Reifen, geringerer Luftdruck o.ä. mehr Effekt.

Bzgl. der Stabilität machen sich immer noch viele Leute Sorgen um ihren Lenker. Das würde ich nun wieder gar nicht.

1. Fahre ich persönlich nicht so hart, als dass ich eine dermaßen regelmäßige oder Dauerlast ausübe, die den Lenker überlasten kann.
2. Kein Hersteller heutzutage mit Kommunikationswegen, die sich in Stunden über den Globus verbreiten, kann sich leisten, ein Teil auf den Markt zu bringen, was nicht hält. Basta.

Fazit: Wenn bei mir die Entscheidung anstünde, ob ich Carbon oder Alu als Material für den Lenker nähme, wählte ich immer Carbon. Aber zu bedenken gilt es, dass die wenigsten Hersteller bisher in der Lage sind, die egtl. positiven Eigenschaft mit gewissem Flex in ihre Produktlinien mit 35mm Klemmdurchmesser zu bringen. Diese Teile sind bisher ausnahmslos steif, steifer, am steifsten und bockhart.


----------



## aibeekey (14. Januar 2021)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Alu: Wenn dir Komfort egal ist.
> Carbon: Wenn dir Komfort wichtig ist.



Danke für die Rückmeldung!

Jetzt bin ich nur ein wenig verwirrt, weil ich in der Zwischenzeit auch über diese Aussage hier gestolpert bin:



Plumpssack schrieb:


> Steifigkeit absteigend:
> Advanced SL, Advanced, Evolution SL



Ich blicke nicht mehr durch 

@Plumpssack , da du ja vermutlich offiziell die Frage beantworten kannst, wie siehst du das denn:



marx. schrieb:


> Welcher der beiden 318.40 Lenker ist denn der komfortablere?
> Advanced oder Evolution SL?
> 
> Bin noch nie einen Carbonlenker gefahren, wäre aber neugierig. Gewicht wäre/ist vollkommen egal. Lenker würde auf 760mm gekürzt werden.
> ...



Danke!


----------



## aibeekey (18. Januar 2021)

Oder kann alternativ @MG die Frage oben beantworten? Ansonsten schreib ich euch auch gerne eine Mail. Aber da die Information sicher auch für andere Interessenten spannend wäre, würde ich es begrüßen, wenn man es im Forum beantworten könnte


----------



## Phil-Joe (4. Juni 2021)

Auch wenn die Frage hier im Thread quasi "Leichenfledderei" ist, da hier lange nichts mehr los war: Lässt sich der 318.40 Advanced kürzen oder ist die Breite in Stein gemeißelt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oshiki (4. Juni 2021)

Er kann auf 760 mm abgesägt werden.
So steht es in der Anleitung.


----------



## Phil-Joe (7. Juni 2021)

Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## paulderpete (18. Januar 2022)

Habe bisher den ANSWRR pro Taper SL gehabt,da er stabil,leicht sowie komfortabel ist und dabei noch in der Haltbarkeit,zwar deutlich hinter syntace,aber eben auf einem soliden zweiten Platz war.

Wie sieht es bei dem newmen advanced 760mm riser bzgl Dauerhaltbarkeit und Resistenz aus?


----------



## MG (19. Januar 2022)

paulderpete schrieb:


> Habe bisher den ANSWRR pro Taper SL gehabt,da er stabil,leicht sowie komfortabel ist und dabei noch in der Haltbarkeit,zwar deutlich hinter syntace,aber eben auf einem soliden zweiten Platz war.
> 
> Wie sieht es bei dem newmen advanced 760mm riser bzgl Dauerhaltbarkeit und Resistenz aus?


Kein Problem ...


----------



## paulderpete (19. Januar 2022)

MG schrieb:


> Kein Problem ...



Gibt es dazu irgendwo diese objektiven belastungstests wie von der BIKE und wo er sich da einordnet?
Mein protaper SL hat schon einige Crashs weggesteckt


----------

